# Hi Lo vs. FishFinder Rig



## parkstreet1234

I would like to hear your opinions on which is better to use for catching striper off a pier. Would you think Fish Finder rig, or a high Low rig, or something else? 

Recently I caught my last 2 bluefish just using a jig at the end of the line instead of using a weight, and 1 hook on the line. Not really a fish finder, but not alot of resistance on the hooks either.


----------



## Newsjeff

I would say use a fishfinder if distance is a factor.

A double drop if it's not. 

JMHO.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Newsjeff said:


> I would say use a fishfinder if distance is a factor.
> 
> A double drop if it's not.
> 
> JMHO.


Yep.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

I think a fishfinder is better because it has no metal hardwear and the high lows in stores all have a lot of metal. If you go online and buy the professional high lows that are all mono or fluoro then it doesn't matter much. Some people prefer the high lows for smaller bait like clam and fishfinders for bunker, etc.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

I likes my, "RuddeDogg's Rigs"!


----------



## dudeondacouch

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> high lows in stores all have a lot of metal.




drop rigs are insanely simple to make. why people continue to pay money for those silly wire ones boggles my mind.


----------



## Jersey Hunter

Not sure hi low is the right name for these rigs, go to a football field and cast out 70 to 100 yards spike the rod and walk down and see how far your line is off the ground 4 or 5 ft. from the sinker. It's just two baits close to the bottom rather then one. just my .02


----------



## RuddeDogg

Jersey Hunter said:


> Not sure hi low is the right name for these rigs, go to a football field and cast out 70 to 100 yards spike the rod and walk down and see how far your line is off the ground 4 or 5 ft. from the sinker. It's just two baits close to the bottom rather then one. just my .02


Hi/low, top&bottom they are all the same and just like any other type rig they have their place and application. 

"drop rigs are insanely simple to make. why people continue to pay money for those silly wire ones boggles my mind." dudeondacouch.

This is true but very frustrating when you first start. Dropper loops came a PITA to make.


----------



## Smittroc

A hungry fish is a hungry fish lol!


----------



## parkstreet1234

do you have any links or photos to how to make "drop rig"


----------



## dudeondacouch

uh... no.


but go to www.animatedknots.com and learn the palomar, dropper loop, and surgeon's loop.


palomar to the swivel, dropper loops (i use five turns for 40# and up, seven for smaller) for the hooks, and a surgeon's at the end for the weight.

i vary lengths of drops and between loops, but 4" drops with 6" in between and on the ends is basic and simple.


----------



## dudeondacouch

actually... hold on i'll take a pic of one.


----------



## dudeondacouch

this one is 50# with 6/0 circles, and a 4oz frogtongue.

there's a 130lb swivel just out of the frame the same distance from the first drop as the weight is from the second one.


----------



## parkstreet1234

Oh OK, thanks for the photo and site. Very helpful!!! I try to make my own rigs when possible. I know i need to spend more time in preparation, because it really helps when you get out there not to waste time. Sometimes if I am catching alot of fish, like blues, I just bring alot of rigs and just leave the hooks in the fishes mouth to save time and take it out later when I filet them....


----------



## dudeondacouch

no problem. 



but the leaving the hook in the fish thing confuses me. how can you rehook a rig or tie on a whole new rig faster than just yanking out a hook?

even if you could (and it would save you what? 5 seconds?), if the hook has only been in the water a few hours, it's still fine for the rest of the day. once you leave it wet in a fish, it's going to get dull while the same thing happens to the one you're soaking. now you've used up two hooks instead of one.

JMHO.


----------

